# BARC @ Croft Race Circuit



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

One of my New Years resolutions was to start attending more motorsport events in the North East with my camera.

These shots were taken at Croft for the BARC race meet.

There were several different classes racing on the Saturday from Karts to Mx-5 to... well I'm not sure!

1) 1/100 f8.0 120mm


IMG_1386 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

2) 1/60 f9.0 400mm


IMG_0552 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
3) 1/160 f9.0 400mm


IMG_0922 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

4) 1/160 f9.0 400mm


IMG_1318 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

5) 1/125 f9.0 120mm


IMG_0767 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

6 1/160 f11.0 232mm


IMG_1443 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

You can view the rest of the set here!

C&C welcomed


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

The 1st one is my favourite, striking colour blended 
into the photograph, I also like the 2nd, its pretty 
abstract with some good colours, and focal points, 
man in hi vis and yellow, balnced out by dark object 
on side of the track and uncluttered backdrop. 
They are both like paintings. 
The 3rd looks like the guys are really competing, 
and were looking in at the action, maybe being picky the right driver could be a bit further into the shot but its subjective and could add to the fact that he's behind the other guy. 
5th is good, classic shot, although background is a bit similar to car colours so its not that punchy, its more subtle.
4th not so sure the red car coming into the frame top left works. 
Unusual to put your watermark on the left side, do you think a watermark is really necessary if you only upload in 72dpi, try moving it around to the least distracting place,
do you tag your metadata with your name ? 
The last one I'd like to see the white balance tweeked just to see the difference. Are you shooting on Raw and processing in photoshop ?
Great shots.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Always good to get quality c&c. Glad you like them... found it difficult to capture any real action as there was none after the first laps!

I've always watermarked my photos... however I do decrease the dpi so probably could remove it. 

I use lightroom 3 and pse10 for cataloging / editing.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Is Croft good for access to the track all the way round for photos for none pro's?

we off there for the BTCC in June and really looking forward to it, done Donington, Silverstone, Rockingham and Olton Park many times


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

How much would a small print be, delivered, of the top one Eddie ?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

MattFletcher said:


> Is Croft good for access to the track all the way round for photos for none pro's?
> 
> we off there for the BTCC in June and really looking forward to it, done Donington, Silverstone, Rockingham and Olton Park many times


It's ok... you can't get round the entire track. I'll write a guide to the circuit when I get home.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

alexj said:


> How much would a small print be, delivered, of the top one Eddie ?


Ok so this is where I've got bit of a morale dilemma.

From what I understand I can't sell photos for commercial purposes that I've taken at events like these.

So as far as I can see if I sold it to you at cost then i'd be ok.

Then you have the professional toggers who make a living from photography. I'm potentially taking income from the togs who covered the event by going in at cost.

What are your thoughts? What size and I'll work out a cost. It won't be on the cheap end though as I use a company called colorworld who are a bit pricey but local to me.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice shots Ed. 

Like the posters above, one is the stand out for me. Great series of shots though!! :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

EddieB said:


> Ok so this is where I've got bit of a morale dilemma.
> 
> From what I understand I can't sell photos for commercial purposes that I've taken at events like these.
> 
> ...


If it breaks the rules we better leave it, great image though


----------

